# Pacman Frog Hibernation



## Chris taylor (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi

Please can anyone help?

My albion pacman frog hibernated in Dec 2010,the frog surfaced last week and is now sat in a creator in the soil still in hibernation.

Thanks:2thumb:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

It's quite normal for them to go torpid from time-to-time- usually they do it in the dry season in the wild. If you are worried, a bath in tepid water should wake it up.


----------



## Chris taylor (Dec 14, 2009)

do I wake the frog up or leave along to naturally wake up?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Chris taylor said:


> do I wake the frog up or leave along to naturally wake up?


 Up to you. If the conditions are right, it will probably wake up itself- but either way won't do it any harm.


----------



## Chris taylor (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi, I soaked the frog in a small bowl and the outer dried up layer of skin has come off,the frog still seems a sleep even through the eyes are open,it's like having a zombe frog,I've put a few crickets in but doesn't seem interested


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

What temperature is his tank running at?


----------



## Chris taylor (Dec 14, 2009)

20/22c 70f the tank is steamed up a little and don't want to disturbe,I cover the front of the tank to reduce the daily at the moment also I removed the outer skin with tweezers once the skin was very soggy, possibly shocked the frog with waking up quickly?


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

Thats a bit low if you ask me - I run mine at 25 - 29 during the day with a drop at night. Boost your mat thermostat up a few degrees and I reckon he'll liven up


----------



## spencerburgo (Dec 1, 2010)

Chris taylor said:


> 20/22c 70f the tank is steamed up a little and don't want to disturbe,I cover the front of the tank to reduce the daily at the moment also I removed the outer skin with tweezers once the skin was very soggy, possibly shocked the frog with waking up quickly?


 tempratures could do with being a bit higher if your trying to bring him out of hibernation, and increase his hours of daylight not reduce,and careful if your taking the dry skin of, you should have maybe let the frog do it in its own time, right temprature right humidity and the frog will look after itself,: victory:

cheers spencer..........


----------



## Chris taylor (Dec 14, 2009)

I bought the frogs and the 2ft tank last June I divide the tank in two one half has a green pacman frog in which has never habernited and has eatern all the time where as the albino hibernated in Dec.The temperature has only ever reached 25c in August 2010,the heat mat is a basic plug in 7 watt 6x11 with no stat control which is underneath the tank because if I placed the heat mat on the side of the tank the temperature was low.I have also cover three sides of the tank in 2" thick loft insluation to retain the heat. I am considered purchasing a second heat mat to place on the side of the tank or move the existing mat to the back of the tank now the insluation is around the tank, yes agree I now wished I'd left the frog to naturally wake up. rechecked the temperature is 73/74f the and I've moved the frog to a warmer part of the tank and half buried him in warm eco soil


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

Im sure hell be ok - I personally have found side mounted heat mats better but all my tanks have a leca layer for excess water to drain out so undertank mats not likely to work.

I would boost your temps tho mate and a thermostat is always a good idea


----------

